

Why is there an Oracle copyright in the middle of a Facebook javascript? - party__
http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/rsrc.php/zH/r/mCiGamyeLXU.js

======
aaronbrethorst
Because that chunk of stuff is from <http://www.java.com/js/deployJava.txt>

And apparently Oracle slaps "ORACLE PROPRIETARY/CONFIDENTIAL" on everything.

~~~
nikcub
Outside of the line about proprietary/confidential, it is a standard 3-clause
(no ad) BSD license they are using - so I don't know why they need that line
in there.

That is probably the only interesting part of this story.

~~~
nakkiel
What is also interesting (or is that scary?) is that some people reading HN
can't tell a BSD license from a custom proprietary copyright notice.

~~~
nodata
I think the problem is the "proprietary" conflicting with the notion of a BSD
license.

~~~
nakkiel
Believe it or not but BSD or GPL licensed code remains the copyright holder's
property.

If it didn't no licensing terms would be applicable and it would be called
Public Domain.

Proprietary Software as coined by the FSF is merely a language abuse.

------
daveman692
As a number of other people have pointed out, we (I'm an engineer at Facebook)
use <http://www.java.com/js/deployJava.txt> which Oracle has released under
the BSD licensed. One of the requirements of the license is that their
copyright header is preserved when distributing the source code.

------
tzury
<http://www.java.com/js/deployJava.txt>

    
    
        This file is part of the Deployment Toolkit.  It provides functions for web
        pages to detect the presence of a JRE, install the latest JRE, and easily run
        applets or Web Start programs.

------
bhiller
It looks like Facebook didn't strip out the copyright since it says
"Redistributions of source code must retain the above copyright notice, this
list of conditions and the following disclaimer."

It is also clearly a file that is supposed to be used outside of Oracle, the
following comment states (at <http://www.java.com/js/deployJava.txt>): "You
are encouraged to link directly to the live copies."

The real question is why it appears twice after being packaged.

------
aniket_ray
According to the link in the copyright header
(<http://www.java.com/js/deployJava.txt>)

"This file is part of the Deployment Toolkit. It provides functions for web
pages to detect the presence of a JRE, install the latest JRE, and easily run
applets or Web Start programs."

~~~
Xuzz
And is probably used for their Java-based image uploader.

------
aschobel
I wonder how much that costs them, must be a fortune.

~~~
aschobel
To the folks downvoting, the following is from Facebook's Front End Tech Talk:

    
    
      /**
      * Adding a single line to this file requires great internal reflection
      * and thought. You must ask yourself if your one line addition is so
      * important, so critical to the success of the company, that it warrants
      * a slowdown for every user on every page load. Adding a single letter
      * here could cost thousands of man hours around the world.
      *
      * That is all.
      */
    

<http://www.slideshare.net/makinde/javascript-primer> Slide #47

~~~
daveman692
That comment is in Primer which is a very small piece of JavaScript loaded at
the beginning of every page.

~~~
aschobel
Thanks, did FB ever release anything more from Primer?
<https://gist.github.com/376039>

Or is this it? I didn't see the comment.

~~~
jankassens
The Javelin JS framework used for Facebook Lite.

<http://www.javelinjs.com/>

------
geuis
Skimmed through the js code after loading it into <http://jsbeautifier.org>.
Looks like it may be used to load java applets.

(edit) Looks like Facebook is using the Java RIA framework,
[http://download.oracle.com/javase/6/docs/technotes/guides/jw...](http://download.oracle.com/javase/6/docs/technotes/guides/jweb/deployment_advice.html#deplToolkit)

~~~
wh-uws
I remember they used to (and as far as I know still do) use a java applet to
bulk upload pictures to photos.

It lets you pick multiple pictures from a directory on your hard drive, rotate
them if you need to, and then I believe it does some compression before
finally loading them up

~~~
togasystems
They used to have an applet by Augrima. I bought the same one. It works well
and doesn't use flash.

------
danerik
At least when it comes to Java, I urge everyone to get out of the trap :
<http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/java-trap.html>

~~~
mavroprovato
Could you please read the very first paragraph of what you posted?

------
drivebyacct2
It's not really a secret is it? Considering there is a link to a very readable
source file...

------
ruby_on_rails
Most likely the same reason why they are going after Google as the new owner
of java, because up until they owned sun microsystems, it was in their best
interest to support open source. In the aftermath of purchasing Sun, they
think its best to become a patent troll.

I hope we see some more karmic justice and Google rips Oracle a new one.

~~~
nikcub
that has nothing to do with Facebook using BSD licensed javascript from Oracle

~~~
ruby_on_rails
Sorry, I skimmed the license and assumed it was a paid license, not BSD.

And btw the Oracle snippet is there referencing Java, not javascript.

